# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Классификаторы ОКОФ в формате classifires.zip

## Go_oD

В Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), *редакция 3.0 (3.0.65.84)* отсутствует возможность загружать классификаторы ОКОФ в формате XML.
Загрузка производится через Администрирование - Интернет поддержка и сервисы - Обновления классификаторов!!!
Загрузить возможно через интернет или из файла classifires.zip
*Поделитесь информацией - где позаимствовать данный файл????*

----------


## sudakov1

> В Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), *редакция 3.0 (3.0.65.84)* отсутствует возможность загружать классификаторы ОКОФ в формате XML.
> Загрузка производится через Администрирование - Интернет поддержка и сервисы - Обновления классификаторов!!!
> Загрузить возможно через интернет или из файла classifires.zip
> *Поделитесь информацией - где позаимствовать данный файл????*


Ссылка удалена

----------

arv35 (14.11.2018), Go_oD (03.11.2018), Lena_Rich (06.12.2018)

----------


## Go_oD

Огромное спасибо за оперативность, +100500 к карме Вам)

----------


## kolosov

Эх, удалили уже(
Нет ли у кого нибудь возможности опять поделиться?

----------


## Fltr

> Эх, удалили уже(
> Нет ли у кого нибудь возможности опять поделиться?


Укажите свою почту

----------


## sudakov1

> Эх, удалили уже(
> Нет ли у кого нибудь возможности опять поделиться?


Ссылка удалена

----------

Dja (12.02.2019), elaine (26.12.2018), gasska (28.12.2018), klm00 (24.01.2019), robbin (15.02.2019), VEK XXI (08.02.2019)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Добрый день. А для 1С 7.7 Проф есть возможность загрузить новые ОКОФ?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. А для 1С 7.7 Проф есть возможность загрузить новые ОКОФ?


В любом обновлении есть. 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jcgf/yXTnMpjcp

----------

Klissa (25.11.2019), Аутсорсинг (15.02.2019)

----------


## Anthon

добрый день. можно скинуть classifiers.zip на почту t9p9 собака майл ру? спасибо

----------


## Anthon

всё, нашел, не надо, спасибо.

----------


## Fixxxer

Привет! Есть у кого-нибудь возможность опять поделиться?

----------


## alecseym

Что за секретные данные в это классификаторе? ))))) и мне если можно!!!! Пожалуйста!

----------


## Fltr

> Что за секретные данные в это классификаторе? ))))) и мне если можно!!!! Пожалуйста!


На предыдущей странице (пост 10) есть ссылка

----------


## Anthon

там окофы, например. я нашел на softoroom

----------


## alecseym

> На предыдущей странице (пост 10) есть ссылка


ссылка битая!!!

----------


## alecseym

> там окофы, например. я нашел на softoroom


Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Fltr

> ссылка битая!!!


Не знаю, что там битого. У меня скачивается нормально.

----------


## BVasiliy

Добрый день. А для 1С 8.3  есть возможность загрузить новые ОКОФ?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. А для 1С 8.3  есть возможность загрузить новые ОКОФ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4X45/56ktPSNhT

----------

BVasiliy (19.04.2020), sergey1407 (12.05.2020), sergey8 (29.05.2020), sibski (20.04.2020), Slavvvvv (19.04.2021), ViaIvan (31.07.2020)

----------


## kononov756

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста новые ОКОФ, очень нужно

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста новые ОКОФ, очень нужно


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2djf/4mmhi212p

----------

ViaIvan (31.07.2020)

----------


## turporn

generic sale cialis pills 

generic cialis is it safe 

buy online cheap cialis generic 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cialis daily generic</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

cialis generic purchase 

generic cialis vs brand cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

what is generic cialis 

how to buy cialis online 

cheap cialis next day delivery 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis online without a prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

buy generic cialis online 

buy generic cialis online 

cialis generic purchase 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order daily cialis pills online</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cialis 

generic cialis 20mg 

buy online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis online without a prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cialis 

cheap cialis from canada 

sex cialis pills 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">safe cialis online pharmacy</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

online prescription cialis 

cialis daily generic 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

how to buy cialis online 

cialis daily generic 

how to buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cialis daily generic</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis is it safe 

cut cialis pills 

generic cialis 20mg 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheapest online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

cialis daily generic 

how to buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis safety</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cheap cialis online 

what is generic cialis 

cialis daily generic 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheapest online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis 20mg 

cheapest online cialis 

how to buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis online without a prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

order cialis no prescription 

what is generic cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cut cialis pills</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis next day delivery 

what is generic cialis 

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheapest online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cheap cialis online 

cheap cialis online 

buy cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis from canada</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis safety 

cialis generic purchase 

order cialis online no prescription 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

buy online cialis 

cialis daily generic 

cheap cialis next day delivery 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis from canada</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis from canada 

order cialis no prescription 

generic cialis safety 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy generic cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

how to buy cialis online 

buy cialis online 

what is generic cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order cialis no prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

buy online cialis 

how to buy cialis online 

buy online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap generic cialis tadalafil</a>

----------


## turporn

online prescription cialis 

generic cialis 20mg 

cialis daily generic 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy generic cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

order cialis no prescription 

what is generic cialis 

cheapest online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis next day delivery</a>

----------


## turporn

buy generic cialis online 

generic cialis vs brand cialis 

safe cialis online pharmacy 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis safety</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cialis online without a prescription 

buy generic cialis 

buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">online prescription cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

sex cialis pills 

generic cialis 20mg 

buy generic cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cheap cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

order cialis no prescription 

buy cialis online 

cialis generic purchase 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy generic cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

generic cialis is it safe 

buy cheap cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cialis daily generic</a>

----------


## turporn

cheapest online cialis 

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

order cialis no prescription 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cut cialis pills</a>

----------


## turporn

safe cialis online pharmacy 

buy cialis online without a prescription 

cialis daily generic 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">what is generic cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis 20mg 

generic cialis safety 

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheapest online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

cialis daily generic 

generic cialis is it safe 

generic cialis is it safe 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order cialis online no prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis next day delivery 

buy generic cialis online 

buy online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cialis generic purchase</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

order cialis no prescription 

generic sale cialis pills 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">online prescription cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

order daily cialis pills online 

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">how to buy cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis is it safe 

what is generic cialis 

what is generic cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap generic cialis tadalafil</a>

----------


## turporn

sex cialis pills 

cheap cialis online 

cheap cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

how to buy cialis online 

sex cialis pills 

order daily cialis pills online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy generic cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

cialis daily generic 

generic sale cialis pills 

order daily cialis pills online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order cialis no prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis vs brand cialis 

buy cheap cialis online 

generic cialis vs brand cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cialis daily generic</a>

----------


## turporn

how to buy cialis online 

cheap cialis online 

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis next day delivery</a>

----------


## turporn

cialis daily generic 

cut cialis pills 

what is generic cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis safety</a>

----------


## turporn

cheapest online cialis 

generic cialis is it safe 

generic cialis vs brand cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">safe cialis online pharmacy</a>

----------


## turporn

online prescription cialis 

order daily cialis pills online 

buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

order cialis online no prescription 

generic cialis vs brand cialis 

buy online cheap cialis generic 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

online prescription cialis 

cheapest online cialis 

cheap cialis next day delivery 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

cut cialis pills 

buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cialis daily generic</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cialis 

generic cialis 20mg 

buy generic cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order cialis no prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis vs brand cialis 

cheap cialis from canada 

buy online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy generic cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

what is generic cialis 

order cialis no prescription 

cut cialis pills 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

cheapest online cialis 

cheap cialis from canada 

buy generic cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order cialis no prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis from canada 

cheap cialis online 

sex cialis pills 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis from canada</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cheap cialis online 

generic cialis is it safe 

buy online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

cheapest online cialis 

sex cialis pills 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order cialis online no prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis is it safe 

how to buy cialis online 

cheap cialis next day delivery 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cialis generic purchase</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

buy online cialis 

generic sale cialis pills 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis 20mg</a>

----------


## turporn

buy generic cialis online 

what is generic cialis 

safe cialis online pharmacy 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

order daily cialis pills online 

cialis daily generic 

buy online cheap cialis generic 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cut cialis pills</a>

----------


## turporn

order cialis no prescription 

generic cialis is it safe 

cheap cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy cialis online without a prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

buy generic cialis 

cheapest online cialis 

cheap generic cialis tadalafil 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis safety</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cialis online 

order cialis no prescription 

cheap cialis from canada 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

cut cialis pills 

what is generic cialis 

buy cheap cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy generic cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis 20mg 

generic cialis is it safe 

generic cialis safety 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis next day delivery</a>

----------


## turporn

order daily cialis pills online 

order cialis online no prescription 

cheapest online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis safety</a>

----------


## turporn

cialis daily generic 

buy cheap cialis online 

buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis from canada</a>

----------


## turporn

generic cialis 20mg 

buy online cheap cialis generic 

cialis generic purchase 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">order cialis no prescription</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis online 

order cialis online no prescription 

buy cheap cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis online</a>

----------


## turporn

buy cialis online without a prescription 

order cialis online no prescription 

buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis vs brand cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

what is generic cialis 

cialis generic purchase 

buy cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic sale cialis pills</a>

----------


## turporn

buy online cialis 

generic cialis is it safe 

buy online cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cut cialis pills</a>

----------


## turporn

order cialis no prescription 

safe cialis online pharmacy 

generic sale cialis pills 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">buy online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis from canada 

buy generic cialis 

cheap cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheapest online cialis</a>

----------


## turporn

online prescription cialis 

buy online cheap cialis generic 

generic cialis 20mg 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">safe cialis online pharmacy</a>

----------


## turporn

cheap cialis next day delivery 

order cialis online no prescription 

buy cialis 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">cheap cialis from canada</a>

----------


## turporn

how to buy cialis online 

buy cialis online without a prescription 

buy cheap cialis online 

<a href="https://cialiswhy.com/">generic cialis safety</a>

----------


## AllanHon

Привет всем участникам! 
 Нашел интересную подборку на этом сайте:  http://wozap.ru : 
целенаправленную познавательную деятельность человека http://wozap.ru/nauka/ 
Субмарина из хлама http://wozap.ru/foto-prikoly-interes...-iz-hlama.html 
20 волшебных спален в стиле прованс  20 волшебных спален в стиле прованс  
http://wozap.ru/foto-prikoly-interes...6-04-2015.html

----------


## AllanHon

Приветствую всех! 
 Нашел удивительную информацию на этом сайте:  http://wozap.ru : 
новости шоу бизнеса россии год http://wozap.ru/shou-biznes/ 
Как выглядят жилые дома в Мумбаи http://wozap.ru/foto-prikoly-interes...-v-mumbai.html 
Ностальгические обложки русских поп-артистов  Ностальгические обложки русских поп-артистов  
http://wozap.ru/humor/10744-devushki...a-33-foto.html

----------


## AllanHon

Привет! 
 Нашел познавательную информацию на этом сайте:  http://wozap.ru : 
архитектура и строительство области архитектуры 
Жизнь богатейших правителей разных стран (6 фото) http://wozap.ru/humor/13822-zhizn-bo...an-6-foto.html 
20 комедий для зимнего вечера  20 комедий для зимнего вечера  
http://wozap.ru/foto-prikoly-interes...ersheniyu.html

----------


## wanderer6

Спасибо за файлик. Вопрос админам что спам не удаляете?

----------


## RodneyBek

Спасибо за совет! 

ГМО

----------


## Anthon

в новой бухгалтерии с 2021 года отключили загрузку банков через Banks.zip
теперь нужен файл классификатора с файлом bic-classifier.json (classifiers.zip)
у кого есть доступ, скиньте, плиз
или ветка окончательно умерла?

----------

ElenaSv (05.02.2021)

----------


## beegimot

Тоже очень надо, жалко что нет ИТС, я бы скриптом свежий файл выкладывал куда-нибудь на ресурс. Неужели не у кого нет? Хотя тут все без поддержки наверное ))

----------


## ffirefox

Полный комплект классификаторов. Загружать из файла, указав на скаченный файл (без разархивации)
https://www.upload.ee/files/12738978...fiers.zip.html

----------

Anthon (11.01.2021), baglai7 (12.02.2021), beegimot (12.01.2021), ElenaSv (05.02.2021), MashaOmni (16.01.2021), Roltx (22.01.2021), SG-00 (26.02.2021), veleri007 (27.01.2021), wfma37 (14.01.2021), yk13 (12.01.2021), yoric88 (19.01.2021), Ильшаткин (15.02.2021)

----------


## yk13

Спасибо Большое, извините на наглость а нельзя вот это
"" https://releases.1c.ru/classifiers/t...k=Accounting30 ""
Вроде - вроде как новый (В Вашем что-то казначейства не вижу)
Заранее Огромное спасибо

----------


## yk13

А ни где свежий постоянно не выкладывают???

----------


## yk13

Очень нужен последний - classifires.zip

----------


## beegimot

https://www.upload.ee/files/12780367...93436.zip.html

Из поддержки от 18.01.2021 базовой бухгалтерии, вроде все основное есть.

----------

borts (19.01.2021), gordik (03.02.2021)

----------


## borts

https://www.upload.ee/files/12786651...02356.zip.html - ещё свежий классификатор

----------

Anthon (20.01.2021), chanatol (28.01.2021), Megabyte1977 (25.01.2021), Temhuk (26.01.2021), z7ero (09.03.2021), zwasiliy (30.01.2021)

----------


## Елатерина

Вот от сюда скачала https://releases.1c.ru/classifiers/t...k=Accounting30. Все работает.

----------

zwasiliy (30.01.2021), ЕвгенияЧ (26.03.2021)

----------


## Anthon

ты это серьезно?

----------

Megabyte1977 (27.01.2021)

----------


## Megabyte1977

классификатор от 29.01.2021, может кому нужен
https://yadi.sk/d/aby62kniSG466A

----------

ahnenerbe (09.02.2021), alex_phantom (19.02.2021), Anthon (03.02.2021), ArtNeot (17.02.2021), b2520780 (12.02.2021), baglai7 (12.02.2021), beegimot (30.01.2021), D.Corsair (23.02.2021), divinemaster (09.02.2021), drun93112 (21.03.2021), elite (01.03.2021), gordik (03.02.2021), lecksy (10.02.2021), Mara00001 (19.04.2021), ohlala (05.02.2021), Slavvvvv (10.02.2021), super_gad (08.02.2021), vini_007 (08.06.2021), vis (31.01.2021), vodyanov (15.02.2021), vvarior (17.02.2021), yoric88 (15.02.2021), Ильшаткин (04.03.2021), мсЛена (08.06.2021), пытливый ум (03.02.2021)

----------


## ElenaSv

:) спасиббббббббо

----------


## Arximed

Мы Вас спасибо!

----------


## alex_phantom

> классификатор от 29.01.2021, может кому нужен
> https://yadi.sk/d/aby62kniSG466A


Спасибо тебе, друг!
Давай ты будешь за это ответственным.

Если не трудно...

----------


## maxxisveta

Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## maxxisveta

Классификатор банков от 27.02.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sucZ/7d9133Jbq

----------

alex_phantom (28.02.2021), bacchusov (19.03.2021), diablo73reg (25.03.2021), dimbor2 (02.03.2021), elite (01.03.2021), maxim.ka (30.03.2021), z7ero (09.03.2021), zgbgr (17.03.2021), Ильшаткин (04.03.2021), пытливый ум (09.03.2021)

----------


## stone-w1987

От души спасибо

----------


## СтасМ

Свежее
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cAcM/o7Dozrdk5
Кстати если стоит платформа не очень новая, например 8.3.13, может не загружать классификаторы, например ОКОФ в УПП грузит только на более новой платформе!

----------

bablaman (06.04.2021), Rinn01 (02.04.2021), VanCho5 (31.03.2021)

----------


## mpss09

Комплект классификаторов 
classifiers_060421060402.zip 
тут
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....758#post626758

----------

Anthon (06.04.2021), nevermind (02.05.2021), rovolod (12.04.2021)

----------


## anatolk

Комплект классификаторов 
classifiers_040521060232.zip

https://mega.nz/file/UBJATJZL#yCQEfp...OR2AjdLUlkPrcc

----------

wavin (10.05.2021)

----------


## anatolk

Комплект классификаторов 
classifiers_040521060232.zip

https://mega.nz/file/UBJATJZL#yCQEfp...OR2AjdLUlkPrcc

----------

wanderer6 (05.05.2021)

----------


## wavin

Свежие классификаторы  
https://www.upload.ee/files/13130920...fiers.zip.html

----------


## wavin

Свежие классификаторы
https://www.upload.ee/files/13135333...11231.zip.html

----------

alex_phantom (10.06.2021)

----------


## mpss09

Полный комплект классификаторов
https://www.upload.ee/files/13239749...81851.zip.html

----------

403399 (19.06.2021), Megabyte1977 (21.06.2021), OksanaZ (17.11.2021), wanderer6 (18.06.2021)

----------


## mpss09

> Полный комплект классификаторов
> https://www.upload.ee/files/13239749...81851.zip.html


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2iBi/xCLmDFov2

----------

VanCho5 (27.06.2021), wanderer6 (28.06.2021)

----------


## mpss09

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Nene/Q6q5ArEFR

----------

Borusikk (02.07.2021), niz16 (03.07.2021), VanCho5 (02.07.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 07072021  https://ru.files.fm/f/3btn49e4y

----------

Gendalff174 (08.07.2021), Star-Gene (15.09.2021), VanCho5 (11.07.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 19.07.2021 https://www.4shared.com/s/f5c97DNVjiq

----------

hexus (18.08.2021)

----------


## Megabyte1977

Классификаторы 18.08.2021
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NZazz-FqXmXIKw

----------

hexus (24.09.2021), Star-Gene (15.09.2021), sverlaja (23.08.2021), пытливый ум (02.09.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Свежие классификаторы от 
Sense73  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------

barbambya (21.09.2021), Cerg_292 (18.10.2021), Demon75 (03.11.2021), elmaks (28.12.2021), ForesterDNS (30.09.2021), hexus (24.09.2021), igo131969 (18.09.2021), krest10 (13.10.2021), Megabyte1977 (25.09.2021), nuhh (07.10.2021), rqi79691 (16.10.2021), VanCho5 (09.10.2021), Veta K (14.10.2021), zsv89@mail.ru (11.11.2021)

----------


## mpss09

Свежие классификаторы
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1JCB/VoJvymoy9

----------

ahnenerbe (20.06.2022), baa50 (14.03.2022), double37 (05.03.2022), helix777 (17.11.2022), igo131969 (17.02.2022), mr.ololo (02.02.2022), one1 (27.02.2022), vladislav4 (28.02.2022), yoric88 (06.02.2022)

----------


## mpss09

Свежие классификаторы
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cb7x/Xc1K9AQFT

----------

helix777 (17.11.2022), meloman0 (05.10.2022), sambrella (25.08.2022), studiodlx (24.10.2022)

----------


## helix777

Если есть возможность поделитесь свежей версией!

----------


## Anthon

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------


## mais_cs

Помогите установить 1С tg: mais_cs для выполнения задания.

----------


## mpss09

Свежие классификаторы
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9zo7/Zy5xAPg3Z

----------

studiodlx (21.11.2022)

----------


## alexsever1998

красава пасибо большое

----------


## alexsever1998

красава пасибо большое

----------


## vladislav4

Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Всегда свежие классификаторы
https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/

----------


## studiodlx

> Всегда свежие классификаторы
> https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/


Ссылка битая. У Вас на серваке такой папки нет. Обновите пожалуйста.

----------


## studiodlx

> Всегда свежие классификаторы
> https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/


Ссылка битая. У Вас на серваке такой папки нет. Обновите пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ссылка битая. У Вас на серваке такой папки нет. Обновите пожалуйста.


Классификаторы 02.01.23
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TmVT/RNUopCPLB

----------


## studiodlx

Спасибо, но что-то файл маловат. БИКов, к примеру, нет. Может перед этим ещё что-то было?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, но что-то файл маловат. БИКов, к примеру, нет. Может перед этим ещё что-то было?


Обнови классификаторы

----------


## studiodlx

Я и хочу обновить классификатор банков, но в этом обновлении их нет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я и хочу обновить классификатор банков, но в этом обновлении их нет.


Скачайте заново по той же ссылке

----------

studiodlx (02.01.2023)

----------


## studiodlx

Спасибо, появились.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Классификаторы 10.01.2023
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TmVT/RNUopCPLB

----------

ahnenerbe (13.01.2023), studiodlx (11.01.2023), yoric88 (10.01.2023)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Классификаторы 11.01.2023
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TmVT/RNUopCPLB
Патчи 3.0.128.10 программы Бухгалтерия предприятия 11.01.2023
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nNWH/vkoBB5SPc
Патчи  3.1.24.308 программы Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 11.01.2023
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YreU/iqyuaY7qv

----------

studiodlx (11.01.2023)

----------

